# How Do I Clean these Coke Bottles?



## BobIndy (Jan 2, 2013)

I got some old Coca Cola embossed bottles at a flea market and they are in decent shape but am wondering how to clean them, without damaging them in any way. They both have a greenish tint. I am wondering if I should scrub the glass, use warm soapy water and what type of soap is best to use, and is it okay to use a scrubbing rag to try and buff/polish the edges of the bottle around the bottom where there is a bit of wear. Thanks.


----------



## Asterx (Jan 3, 2013)

Soap and warm water works well for dirt and grime. you can add some sand or copper bits (100% copper) and shake with the soap and water to loosen debris. The base wear is fine and should be left as is. They shouldn't need much cleaning by the looks of them. Good luck and there is so much more info if you use the search function.


----------

